# Hello Peep's



## L-Oakley (Apr 25, 2009)

Hello my name is luke im looking to buy a skyline but i been lookin at insurances and they dont seem to have the Skyline 2.0-T on there list. only 2.5/2.6 as ive been lookin for a car ive gotten a REG which i like but Insurance sites only has the 200SX which matchs. 
can anyone tell me of some Insurances which how all the selections

many regards


----------

